# Oregon Inmate Plots Death Of 10 Year Old Witness



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think "disturbing" is quite strong enough for this. 


> An Oregon man hoped to get out of  jail by having a 10-year-old girl killed before she could testify in  court that he sexually assaulted her, authorities said.
> 
> The plan fell apart, however, when another inmate went to police because he was outraged.
> Jared  Anthony Bernal, 24, had been scheduled to go on trial Thursday in  Eugene, Ore., on charges he sodomized and sexually abused the girl. That  trial was postponed. Police said Bernal was a friend of the girl's  family.
> ...



I ponder the wisdom of even letting this story go public. Other seriously messed up pedos read it and may get the idea of getting rid of the witness afterwards isn't such a bad idea after-all... in their way of thinking.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 1, 2011)

Some people are no better than animals...and thats an insult to animals. 

Animals don't think, plan and execute with evil intent.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Some people are no better than animals...and thats an insult to animals.
> 
> Animals don't think, plan and execute with evil intent.....


 From my experience, working with offenders in intensive therapy... yes, they do. It's damn scary the lengths that they went through and the planning and just about everything associated with the atrocity.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 1, 2011)

I think you misunderstood my intent. I was talking about actual animals...tigers don't kill with evil intent.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> I think you misunderstood my intent. I was talking about actual animals...tigers don't kill with evil intent.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 True that. Still by my own personal definition these guys can't even qualify as animals being so low on the evolutionary ladder that they are.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the guy can think himself lucky the outraged inmate only reported him, though that may only be the start...hopefully. Although I shouldn't say it a bit of natural justice would be good.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 12, 2011)

This type of person, if found guilty, should never see life outside a prison.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 12, 2011)

Any idea, just out of knowlege-of-the-justice-system curiosity, why they specify "a child under 14"? I don't think it would be any less horrid if she was 15,  yaknow, and I'm just wondering if anyone knows a reason for the age they choose. They're talking about plotting a murder, so I don't see why the age of consent applies?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 14, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> Any idea, just out of knowlege-of-the-justice-system curiosity, why they specify "a child under 14"? I don't think it would be any less horrid if she was 15, yaknow, and I'm just wondering if anyone knows a reason for the age they choose. They're talking about plotting a murder, so I don't see why the age of consent applies?



Well, I don't know the law of that state, but it isn't uncommon to place greater perceived harm to a child based on age.  Children below a certain age may be perceived as less able to protect themselves from non-sexual assault, therefore also attempts at murder.  That may be the case here rather than an age of consent.  Maybe someone who knows the laws of that State can shed more light on it.


----------

